# Driving license for expat with visa from Umm Al Quwain, living in Sharjah



## gauravkalra12

Hi all,

I am in a very crazy situation.

I have registered my business in Umm Al Quwain free zone and have rented an apartment in Sharjah.

Now when I am about to move and doing the detailed research about getting the licenses etc., I came across the fact that we have to apply for the driving license in the Emirate which has issues the visa. Never thought it could be like this as its the same country!

Is there anyone who had a similar issue? 

Since I have an Indian drivers license, do I need to take the driving lessons in UAQ or I can do that in Sharjah as my tenancy agreement is of Sharjah.

If I have to go to UAQ for the lessons, the cost of taking a taxi for so many days would be quite steep so if there is any way to sort this out, it would be of great help.

On a separate note, is there any way we can drive a rental car using the International license in UAE after entering on the "entry permit" (not the tourist visa) till the time the residency visa is not stamped in the passport or even after that?

My apologies if this issue has already been discussed in any of the forums as I tried but couldn't find any.


----------



## rsinner

gauravkalra12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in a very crazy situation.
> 
> I have registered my business in Umm Al Quwain free zone and have rented an apartment in Sharjah.
> 
> Now when I am about to move and doing the detailed research about getting the licenses etc., I came across the fact that we have to apply for the driving license in the Emirate which has issues the visa. Never thought it could be like this as its the same country!
> 
> Is there anyone who had a similar issue?
> 
> Since I have an Indian drivers license, do I need to take the driving lessons in UAQ or I can do that in Sharjah as my tenancy agreement is of Sharjah.
> 
> If I have to go to UAQ for the lessons, the cost of taking a taxi for so many days would be quite steep so if there is any way to sort this out, it would be of great help.
> 
> On a separate note, is there any way we can drive a rental car using the International license in UAE after entering on the "entry permit" (not the tourist visa) till the time the residency visa is not stamped in the passport or even after that?
> 
> My apologies if this issue has already been discussed in any of the forums as I tried but couldn't find any.


Complicated questions!

Anyways - you will need to contact the Sharjah department of transport (or whatever it is called) to ask. Generally what you have written (visa emirate issues the DL) holds. But maybe there are nuanced differences. 

You cannot drive on the IDP after residence visa is stamped. However, whether you can do so before visa stamping (but after entry permit has been issued) is not an easy one. I can guarantee that you will hear different answers. While it is all fine till its not, you most likely willl be able to rent. But insurance companies may refuse to cover damages (and you could be personally liable) if there is an accident.


----------



## currently_indian

gauravkalra12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in a very crazy situation.
> 
> I have registered my business in Umm Al Quwain free zone and have rented an apartment in Sharjah.
> 
> Now when I am about to move and doing the detailed research about getting the licenses etc., I came across the fact that we have to apply for the driving license in the Emirate which has issues the visa. Never thought it could be like this as its the same country!
> 
> Is there anyone who had a similar issue?
> 
> Since I have an Indian drivers license, do I need to take the driving lessons in UAQ or I can do that in Sharjah as my tenancy agreement is of Sharjah.
> 
> If I have to go to UAQ for the lessons, the cost of taking a taxi for so many days would be quite steep so if there is any way to sort this out, it would be of great help.
> 
> On a separate note, is there any way we can drive a rental car using the International license in UAE after entering on the "entry permit" (not the tourist visa) till the time the residency visa is not stamped in the passport or even after that?
> 
> My apologies if this issue has already been discussed in any of the forums as I tried but couldn't find any.


I also have registered business in UAQ free zone and live in Dubai. I have to travel to/fro from Dubai to UAQ for driving classes and road test. I have failed driving test 4 times despite being an excellent driver (as per my instructors) and knowing the laws correctly. Last time I failed for not honking at the pedestrians illegally crossing road in an inner street (not highway) and instead choosing to slow down the car and wait for them to cross.

Sorry there is no way for you to get driving license in Sharjah. There are few lucky ones who cleared road test in second try, but some are unlucky too.


----------



## currently_indian

gauravkalra12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in a very crazy situation.
> 
> I have registered my business in Umm Al Quwain free zone and have rented an apartment in Sharjah.
> 
> Now when I am about to move and doing the detailed research about getting the licenses etc., I came across the fact that we have to apply for the driving license in the Emirate which has issues the visa. Never thought it could be like this as its the same country!
> 
> Is there anyone who had a similar issue?
> 
> Since I have an Indian drivers license, do I need to take the driving lessons in UAQ or I can do that in Sharjah as my tenancy agreement is of Sharjah.
> 
> If I have to go to UAQ for the lessons, the cost of taking a taxi for so many days would be quite steep so if there is any way to sort this out, it would be of great help.
> 
> On a separate note, is there any way we can drive a rental car using the International license in UAE after entering on the "entry permit" (not the tourist visa) till the time the residency visa is not stamped in the passport or even after that?
> 
> My apologies if this issue has already been discussed in any of the forums as I tried but couldn't find any.


Also if you haven't already enrolled, please don't try to skip any driving classes and take full 40 hours of training. UAQ doesn't allows you to reduce classes anyhow.


----------

